# who has the best pound pump for the bucks???



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

who has the best pound pump for the bucks??? Lowes last about 1/2 year to a year and they die... Looking for a pump that will last!!!!!!!! I am alost thinking of using a pool pump! Any and all input is welcomed....



thanks
Daniel Peck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How many pounds do you need? ok, a joke! 

I don't like inexpensive pumps, they quit, I bought an expensive one and it is running great 10 years later. 

In my mind, not replacing it in 10 years is the best for the buck. (oh, it runs 24/7) 

mine is an Oase, very nice stuff... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know what size you need as far as GPH but I have used Alpine pumps in a few installs and they have run flawlessly - http://www.pondliner.com/category/alpine_tornado_pumps. I can also recommend Oase but they tend to be a bit more expensive. I once picked up a pond pump at Lowe's and it ran a total of 30 mins! Never again. 

-Brian


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

well I have one from my local menards home store and it has run great for me... it was only about $100.00 and it's a 4300 gph pump!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

For ponds best to get a pump made for dirty water and continuous duty. You get what you pay for... 

Used to be anyway.... but even expensive pumps aren't as good as they used to be. As caretaker at Grogan Manor I have 8 water pumps to maintain! In 3 years two huge pool pumps have failed as well as one fountain pump.... I also do well repairs and that includes changing out bad pumps for good. Word from the supplier was 1 in 3 (new pumps) will fail.... 

John


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

which pump do you have??? about how many GPH is it???
You ar right.... about time I replace the same pump each year at $130 each I would be better off.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We went through quite a few of the expensive pumps and they all failed. Found a Sunterra pump at our local farm store. I think the big Box stores have them also and Sears. Been going for years now.


----------

